# My newly Iwagumi



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

My first Iwagumi tank.
Specs:
Dimensions: 60x36x36
Filter: Jebo 825 External
Substrate: Ada Aquasoil
Lighting System: 4w/gallons jebo bulbs
Plants: Glosso,E.tenellus,Eleocharis sp.,Blyxa japonica,Eleocharis acularis,riccia.

just one pic,i'll update later:








Brown Algea is eating my plants


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Very nice. Lots of potential.


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

zQ. said:


> Brown Algea is eating my plants


Otto's help. Aquasoil is notorious for this stuff at start up.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Very nice rocks. they have alot of character but I think that the large one might be too much in the center of the tank to give it enough depth, or if it were pointing the other way.
But what do I know, I still like what you have done.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Very nice. It should look even better when plants fill it up.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Its hard to find ottos in my country.Is there another way to treat it ?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

What about Ammano shrimp, don't they eat Brown Algae?


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Its hard to find too,algea eating species can be found at my place are :
SAES,Golden Chinese algae eater.


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algaefinder.php?do=view&id=10

Check this out from the algae finder. I Otto's tend to be very effective against these diatoms. They will subside, but do what it says regarding the water changes. With my ada tank, the diatoms last about 3 week. I just rescaped, replanted, and re-soiled my tank and am doing 1/3 water changes daily to keep the diatoms at bay.

To bad you can't get ottos, they are hard to acclimate, but one of my favorite fish. Productive and have personality


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Which, from what I understand, are not very good at eating algae.
Actually they will, until they learn to eat the foods that you feed the rest of your fish.
Do you have any fish in there right now.
If you don't, you can get those and don't feed the tank at all.
Maybe leave them in there until the algae is all gone, then add other fish and begin to feed.
Of course when you do that you will be adding other elements to your tank and you can have secondary algae outbreaks then also.

What about mollies. I think if you add some of them and don't feed them, they will eat it all gone also.

Just some thoughts, I have never actually done any of these things, but I recall reading of others doing so.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for your all helps.
I'll try the water change and molly.Gosh,i got about 30-40 molly in an 1m2 tanks


----------



## ezeke1 (May 1, 2007)

Very nice initial set up, the more I read these Iwagumi threads, the more I want one 

I agree that the rock in the middle looks really nice but it might be too distracting right in the middle. Maybe you can offset it a little and move it to the left so that it is closer to the left rock thus giving a passageway illusion up the middle of the tank. Just a suggestion.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I love the scape job you did, and I like the little "pool" of sand in front. I'm not a big fan of the floaters on the top because I think that it detracts attention from the scape. I like the rock in the middle (SORRY eseke1) because it adds a nice touch of subtle uniqueness to the iwugame that you don't really see in other scapes. It also add the right amount of "blockage" where it makes the viewer wonder what's behind the rock......I like the intrigue factor!! Great job, so far!


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

haha,the floaters i just use to absorb Nutrients to kill the algeas,but its no match for Brown Algea (


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Try dosing hydrogen peroxide to affected brown algae areas with an eyedropper. Don't use too much at a time (maybe 5-10mL), and treat over the course of a few days. You'll see the brown algae disappear quickly! Or, just siphon it off when you do water changes. I hope that down the road, the floaters will be taken out!! It would make the tank perfect!


----------



## ezeke1 (May 1, 2007)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> I love the scape job you did, and I like the little "pool" of sand in front. I'm not a big fan of the floaters on the top because I think that it detracts attention from the scape. I like the rock in the middle (SORRY eseke1) because it adds a nice touch of subtle uniqueness to the iwugame that you don't really see in other scapes. It also add the right amount of "blockage" where it makes the viewer wonder what's behind the rock......I like the intrigue factor!! Great job, so far!


I'm only suggesting that the rock be moved slightly to the left side to create a larger offset from the right side 

Man I wish we had rock like that around here, I can already imagine the multitude of rockscapes lol.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

That rock i've colledted in my country,in a county named "Long Khanh" Its very much there,its often has 3 colors.Red,Black and Gray.
@ Donaldmboyer: Thank you for your helps,but all these algea is RIP  With helps of SAES,Platties.
But problem is the Platty boo too much


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

update ! 
Still got Brown algea problem,its got back after my SAE "Fly" out of the tank.haha 
















Ah,thanks to Stepheus  Did you see the H.Quadrifolia in my tank ?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

GREAT.
I really like the new rock placement, Sorry Donald, but I think is looks much better now.

Good job on this tank, I like it alot.
You should go collect some of that rock and offer it for sale and see how much money you can make.
(assuming there is nothing illegal about it)
I would buy some.


Good luck with the algae, I think the fish and water changes will help, but I just got a Magnum HOT hang on filter and used it with the Micron Filter last night in a 20 long that I have alot of problems with the brown algae. I used it and stired up the algae and waved it over the the intake and spent a good hour on that tank last night and It has never looked better.
If you have access to ont of those filters, it might help.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Haha,thanks a lot for the compliments.
but im from Asia,would you pay the price for shipping then i'lll be glad to collect some and make it a gift to you  @ The location of this rock type is 80 km from my home.

Ahh,something i want to ask :
Does a 4w/g lighting improve the living of Diatoms ?


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

Lookin good zQ I like it, if shipping is cheap enough you will get plenty of takers Im sure, nice rocks.

Don't know about the diatom question zQ, it usually runs out of steam at about 3 weeks or so, but living through it that can be hard to believe, hang in there. Otocinclus affinis will do a good job on this algae.

Good work.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Actually, if you could find out what shipping charges are and if they are not too bad, you could SELL these and help fund your HOBBY / ADDICTION.

I appreciate the offer for the gift, but I hardly expect you to give them to me for free.

But to answer your question, Yes, I would pay for shipping and for the rock if it is not too bad.
I would easily pay $100 or more if that included shipping and was at least 30 lbs of rock. Obviously, the less I had to spend and the more I could get would be better, but see what can be done.

Usually rock goes for between $0.59 (cheap lava rock) and up to $8 (ADA style and rare or especially attractive rocks) per pound here in the states, and then if you were to order from places such as Aquaforrest, then you do have to pay for the shipping and the heavier, the more the shipping cost is.

I have a friend who gets this spectacular rock from Montana, USA and he gets it shipped into Tuscon from his family. They usually get him about 5 to 10 good sized rocks and shipping is around $30, but the rocks are well worth it. See tanks posted by APC user arowanaman

Here is one 
www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/40138-90p-iwagumi-rock-garden.html
or look on our site AAPE for his step by step set up, you really get an appreciation for these rocks in this thread.
http://aape.naturalaquariums.com/forum/index.php?topic=1048.0

If you were able to send me about 5 to 20 various sizes (approx 20 to 40 lbs) and shipping was not that great, I would offer to pay you $1 to $2 per lb plus shipping.

I think if you were to go collect a whole bunch, then you could take photo's and e-mail the selection, describing the approximate size, using a ruler or something for size reference in the photo, and the weight of the rock, that would help me / us (others interested) decide which we want.

As you can see, if you were to get $1 or more per lb. you could soon afford another tank and another, and you could go ADA all the way.

Think about it, and research it.
I would like to stress that you research the legal aspect of this, make sure that you can't get fined or imprisoned for taking the rocks, and that there is no violations for shipping out of the country, or into the USA, CANADA, or whereever you would have to.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

I appreciate your ideas GoalCreas,i'll try to send you some rock pix.But how far from Montana to Tuscon(??) ? From here where i live to US is about half around the earth   :heh: 
Then i think it will be too expensive for you.But ok,i'll check the price and let you know.Ahhh,ask you one more thing ! Where do you live in US ?  Sorry but im not good in english,and worse about those abbreviations name 
Regards
Quân Đỗ.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Phoenix, Arizona.

I know shipping can be pricey, but there are alot of shipments coming from Singapore and Japan such as plants, shrimp and glass co2 equipment. They seem to me to be pretty inexpensive, like $6 for small package and you don't get it much cheaper here in the USA between New York and Los Angeles.
So, I don't know, it might cost $500 to ship, but it might be $40, I guess we will never know until we research.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Oopss,just checked.From here to US they took 580VNĐ ~ 32$ for *one* kilogram  But one kg = just 2,2 lbs


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

What is it for 10 kg?


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Ewwwww,10kg is 362 US dollars    rayer:


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Gosh ! Another SAE just "Flying without wings" just 5 min ago


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Well then that would put a different spin on things.
Oh well, worth a try.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow zQ really nice tank. I like the new hardscape arrangement. Good luck on those SAE.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

@Thanks Stepheus.
@ Update a "greener" pic.
Without the diatoms,the tank looks 2x green-er








Sorry about the bg,im intend to make a BG lighting,but it not finished yet


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

Very nice setup you have there! (not minding the diatoms)


----------



## smr (Mar 17, 2006)

Beautiful scape.

I was just thinking that if you scrape off the algea from the glass and then run a 'Diatom Filter' would it do the trick of getting rid of all the algea. I think if you run the Diatom Filter twice a week or even once a week it sould get rid of the algea, at least that is what I have read on the net.

Thanks and regards,

SMR


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

nice setup!!! mind me asking? 

Where do get the blyxa japonica?


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I really like the depth of feel you get in this tank one of the better ones I have seen in awhile you really get captured in trying to see whats around the corner of that big rock really cool.


----------



## naresh666 (Jun 2, 2007)

really nice ! wow thats wat i am targeting. 

can i know wats the shipping like to Singapore?

might not be as pricey.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Oops,sorry but i cant ship it to you


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

nevada said:


> nice setup!!! mind me asking?
> 
> Where do get the blyxa japonica?


From my friend in Viet Nam,before it got in my tank,it've been living in water with pH at level 8  

@@@@
Some Update :
overall:








This is what behind the rock :








A strange plant growing well on my rock :








Closer :


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Hello,new pics are here !


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

And with BG lighting !








Its a Pleasure to know what you think.
Gud day !


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Another with front view L


----------

